# Arnold Rosner Requiem



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

A new recording of this work, deemed often a masterpiece and by at least one critic one of the greatest compositions of the 20th century, has appeared to critical and fan success. It appears to me the most significant new recording of a largely unknown work since Zinman's recording of the Gorecki Symphony of Sorrowful Songs in the 1980s. For people looking toward a renewal of classical music, perhaps this is a place to turn.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you so much for bringing this up! I'm only into the third movement, but I really like it so far. I can't believe he couldn't get much of his music performed in his lifetime.


----------



## Stewart Limmson (Feb 15, 2021)

Yes, I have discovered Rosner's Requiem too. I think it is an astonishing work--it embraces so much! Other recent Rosner releases have music just as good. Try the Five Ko-ans for Orchestra or Gematria--both also on Toccata Classics. I think if people heard this music, they'd be clamoring for more. He is a major discovery. The question is: How do you get people to listen to an unknown name?


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

This is something I have to listen to for sure. I've heard his symphonies and they're good stuff, above all the stormy 6th recorded on Toccata Classics.


----------

